

Ask HN: how do I get myself ready for the job market again? - mygoodness

I&#x27;ve been recently growing frustrated at my job - a few key people who I just can&#x27;t seem to click with and a technology stack that is getting better but still moving glacially.  For the most part, I love it, and I&#x27;m happy with a secure job where I can stretch my legs.  I&#x27;m young, though, only twenty four.  As much as I love it, it seems like there could be something better out there, and I think I&#x27;m finally ready to start looking.  The problem is, it&#x27;s been a while since I actually had a job interview.<p>Even worse, this job was&#x2F;is my only technical interview.  Everything else was bog standard retail jobs.  I feel like I don&#x27;t even know how to look for a good job anymore.  It used to be trying to find the best hourly rate, but now I think about things like &quot;what&#x27;s going to give me the most happiness?&quot; or &quot;what kind of job would help me keep my skillset sharp and stay relevant?&quot;.  It&#x27;s frustrating to feel like I&#x27;m good at my job but not know how to find myself another one.<p>So, I turn to you Hacker News.  Do you have any tips on how I should get myself in shape to try and find another, better job?  Job boards to look at? Cover letter secrets?  Are cover letters still even a thing? Should I delete my Twitter account?  Help. :(
======
ximeng
Apply for two or three jobs at random get some interview practise. You'll soon
get a feeling for how competitive you are and what the market is looking for.
Take small steps in a better direction, don't expect to figure everything out
at once. Don't necessarily change - look to see how you can improve in the
current company, all companies have issues. Network. A lot will depend on
where you are and what you want to do - you give no details. Cover letters are
a thing, make them relevant. HN has regular monthly job adverts, check them.
Make your twitter account work relevant, or your work match your twitter
account. Delete it if it doesn't match the image you want to work towards.

~~~
mygoodness
I'm located in Boston, but my wife and I aren't opposed to locating elsewhere
if that's where this took us. (She's been looking for something else a little
more fulfilling as well.)

Right now, I'm on the platform/infrastructure side of things, so I handle the
typical management and deployment and configuration of machines, services,
hardware, etc while pushing forward the infrastructure that our product rides
on. I have a lot of latitude in what I work on, which is why this is so scary
thinking about switching to something else. Ideally this is the area I want to
be in, but I've always fancied the idea of working in application security or
something in that vein.

Thanks for the advice altogether.

~~~
ximeng
I'm not based there but I'm pretty sure there Boston's big enough that you'd
find good opportunities there. Maybe start there and consider a move later.

Sounds like you have a direction - do more in application security while
holding on to a degree of flexibility and keeping in touch with platform /
infrastructure skills. Flexibility tends to result from smaller companies, but
autonomous teams in bigger companies might also get this.

What opportunities are there within your current company to look at
application security? What skills would you need to develop to do those - this
is likely programming / networking more than infrastructure. Can you push for
exposure to those areas within the current company? If you are good then there
will be many companies where you will get latitude in what you work on, so
don't feel too scared.

Generally it's a good idea to push your skillset as far as you can go in the
current company, ideally get a couple of successful applications in place
based on your good performance and skillset. You can then negotiate for what
you want (pay, learning opportunities, responsibility) from a position of
strength. Nothing to stop you negotiating straight away but if you get push
back then you need to think about what your plan B is.

Also make a list of companies you like the sound of in Boston and try to find
out more about them. Even if they're not hiring see if you can find people who
work for them and arrange meetings. You should get a clearer idea soon enough
of what's out there and whether they'd really be the right kind of place for
you.

------
aonic
Send me an email (in profile) I would be happy to give you a phone interview,
that would be a good start. Maybe even some tips for your resume or cover
letter.

